# Let's give an opinion!!



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Matan Fishov and I'm 18 year-old pianist from Israel.
I'd love to read comments, notes, and opinions about my recording.
Thank you!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Nice performance! I was struck by the delicacy of your phrasing at times and you got the dynamics down so its very pleasing to listen to. And excellent stamina, you carried it all the way through while maintaining good phrasing. If this isn't talent that could one day be professional, I might as well give up hope on myself right now!

If I'm to be super critical, there is room for improvement in the overall interpretation concerning the architecture of the piece, with regards to the development section, it wants a little something to hold it together, but for person your age, I don't think I've heard a better performance of that piece.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's certainly an impressive performance, although I think you pushed a little too hard, especially with the tempo. If you held back even slightly, a wealth of extra detail would come forward. Think of it more as a poetic depiction of a tempest than a piano in a storm.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^it is true that maybe a little slower of a tempo might help to explore better the depths of the development section.


----------



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you! I took the comments to my attention.
I'd like to get responses from others.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Bump.

That way maybe more people will look at this thread, your performance deserves more comment. Also, you might try posting it in a different, more specific section.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

clavichorder said:


> Bump.
> 
> That way maybe more people will look at this thread, your performance deserves more comment. Also, you might try posting it in a different, more specific section.


Erm, we would rather not see this happen ... when identical threads are created in different areas around the forum, the conversation gets horribly fragmented. Let's please keep to one thread per different YouTube vid.

Thanks


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> Erm, we would rather not see this happen ... when identical threads are created in different areas around the forum, the conversation gets horribly fragmented. Let's please keep to one thread per different YouTube vid.
> 
> Thanks


My mistake, I didn't mean for him to post it in three different places, its just that I thought it might be best located in the performance section instead of the general discussion section.


----------

